

Ask HN: Why some websites ask for “username” but actually wait “email”? - tarikozket

Isn&#x27;t it a bad UX? Even MailChimp does that and everytime I get confused. Is there any specific reason?
======
stephenr
They use your email address AS a username.

My guess is it's just an oversight. I notice a number use a "Username/Email"
label, whether or not you have a separate username or not.

~~~
tarikozket
GoDaddy is another example. It asks for "Username" first and if you fail to
login it asks for "Username or Customer ID".

